
Boys high in cognitive empathy attracted an average of 1.8 more girl friendships - kevindeasis
http://www.psypost.org/2016/06/teenage-boys-show-empathy-attract-1-8-girlfriends-boys-dont-43305
======
buserror
Don't want to rain on the parade, but from the viewpoint of someone with lots
of empathy, all it really brings in the long run is 1.8 times more 'best
friend' girls!

Which is nice in some ways, but not necessarily when you are in your 20s ;-)

~~~
mhuffman
Yeah, I was gonna say, this seems like a pre-req to being friend-zoned and
"just like a brother" to lots of girls.

 _Not that there is anything wrong with that!_

~~~
buserror
My best (girl) friend of 30 years told me recently that one of her deepest
regret was to have friend-zoned me. So see, empathy works in the end, just too
late ;-)

~~~
pasbesoin
My first thought, too: Friend-zoned.

Just went through it again, recently. Love her. She loves me. But, as a
friend.

